# is the permaseal removeable?



## xxoczukxx (Aug 16, 2014)

does it need to be removed for the co2 tank to be refilled or can i just stick it on and then get the tank filled


----------



## akd200 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like they don't monitor posts for help here...


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Im not entirely sure about what you specifically have; but a permaseal is/should be removable. You'll likely need to use an allen wrench to do so. Whether or not it has to be removed prior to filling; I'm not entirely sure and would leave that decision up to whoever it is that fills your tank for you!


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I would remove it before going to get a refill. Sometimes you won't get it back. Yeah, an allen wrench does the trick.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

On the other hand? I have not used one of these as they seem to be a bit more nuisance to solve a problem that I don't find. Is this something that you have found helpful or only something suggested that you have not tried and may not need? I will not try to change your methods if it is something you like but then if it is new, I might suggest that the simple nylon washer works really well and lasts a long time. 
Much depends on how you seal it and using a good wrench to get the torgue needed to compress it well. 
Question solved if it is not used?


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have mine refilled without removing.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

xxoczukxx said:


> does it need to be removed for the co2 tank to be refilled or can i just stick it on and then get the tank filled


Hi xxoczukxx,

I use perma-seals on both of my CO2 tanks. As stated they are removable using an allen wrench (aka Hex Key). I remove my perma-seals when I tank my tank for a refill / exchange.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

akd200 said:


> Looks like they don't monitor posts for help here...


I wondering why your digging up threads from 2 years ago? 1 post in almost 2 years goes unanswered and all of a sudden nobody monitors posts for help on the forum.... really?

Dan


----------

